# Losing leaves



## Funkfarmer (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi everyone, i was wondering if anyone else loses a lot of leaves near harvest time, or am i doing something wrong?


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 1, 2012)

Yup be normal for most part. As the plant be finishing off it draws remaining energy and nutrients from larger fan leaves to fee into yur budd production. Its normal and good luck yur harvest pilgrem soundin like yur about to fill yur pouch 

BWD


----------



## Funkfarmer (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks BWD, i am losing alot of leaves. i was a bit concerned.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 1, 2012)

Let me make sure I aint to misleadin ya though friend, are the turnin yellow and fallin off easy but the budd and smaller leaves stayin nice healthy and green? 

If so yup be normal happens everyone me plants at harvest time.

BWD


----------



## Funkfarmer (Jul 1, 2012)

they are turning yellow and completly drying up then falling off. the leaves around the buds are a little yellow as well, but not on all the buds.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 1, 2012)

Yup just let the plant take the remainin moisture nutrients and when they are dry just clean them off make room for more light to budd as yual do. Ifin the tight and by tight I mean the budds and the tight leaves within the budd looks healthy yur on right trail to finish well. Happy smokin friend.

BWD


----------



## Funkfarmer (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks. I have a plant that is very nute sensitive ,so i finally adjusted nutes so that the tips of the leaves are not burned, but then the leaves start turning yellow to soon. what can i do about that?


----------



## pcduck (Jul 1, 2012)

What week of 12/12 are you in?
What nutes are you using.

At the very end they turn yellow and fall off but it it is early in flower you may have a deficiency.  

Also many nutes do not have enough Mg and growers will add Cal/Mg to the rez to make up for what the nutes are lacking.

Pictures would really help otherwise it is more or less just a guess.


----------



## Funkfarmer (Jul 1, 2012)

Im in week 4, im using GH 3 part in DWC. I have only had this prob with this one strain.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 1, 2012)

Some strains eat more Mg then others. This is also true of N

But if I would have to guess with you being in week 4 of flower you need to add some Cal/Mg.

Here is a link with pics that may help you decide.

http://www.weedfarmer.com/cannabis/plant_abuse_guide.php


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 1, 2012)

That is too early to lose a lot of leaves.  I would also be concerned with losing "lots".  Can you post up some pics?  I did find that I needed to add Cal-Mag with GH nutes, as pcduck has suggested, but it could be something different.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 1, 2012)

See I read yual wrong pilgrem in yur open post yual said yu were almost to harvest! 4 week into 12/12 aint to almost harvest, now be sayin listen to those above be pokin ya for the more information yual have now given cause they be right I was thinkin yual were into week 10-12 thats what i call close to harvest. These folk will fix yual up thanks PC and Hemp for pokin to this fire little more and I didnt know it was this DWC thing I dont know nothin bout either. Could have wrecked yur plants pilgrem sorry for the misunderstandin on my part. Go with these folks now and yual get what ails ya fixed right quick reckon.

BWD


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 1, 2012)

LOL--Actually BWD you read the original post better than I did--missed where he said he was near harvest.  Your advise was good for the info given, being near harvest....however, 4 weeks is probably not even half way through.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 1, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> LOL--Actually BWD you read the original post better than I did--missed where he said he was near harvest. Your advise was good for the info given, being near harvest....however, 4 weeks is probably not even half way through.


 
Thank Mamme guess I jump brush bit quick should have done like yu folk and poked at em bit more for information just trustin in what was wrote to be what was said and got confused thus confusin him and could have been reckin his grow, glad yual got the smarts to ask more question I will learn also in time. Thanks for helpin this here pilgrem out.

BWD


----------



## Funkfarmer (Jul 1, 2012)

Im sorry, but the original post is about a plant that is close to harvest, she is 9 weeks in. Then i was asking in the same post about another plant whos leaves are turning yellow, she is 4 weeks in. Sorry for the confusion, guess i was tryin to kill two birds with one stone. BWD- your info was right on ,pertaining to the original post. Thanks


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 1, 2012)

smoky anda bandit said:
			
		

> Im sorry, but the original post is about a plant that is close to harvest, she is 9 weeks in. Then i was asking in the same post about another plant whos leaves are turning yellow, she is 4 weeks in. Sorry for the confusion, guess i was tryin to kill two birds with one stone. BWD- your info was right on ,pertaining to the original post. Thanks


 
Mighty glad I didnt be muckin up yur waters pilgrem. Clear sight ahead fur ya now, good luck friend let me knows how it all works out fur ya. Thanks yur fireside.

BWD


----------



## christopher99 (Jul 3, 2012)

smoky anda bandit said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, i was wondering if anyone else loses a lot of leaves near harvest time, or am i doing something wrong?


 Lack of nutrients your rose plant leaves are fall. Use proper nutrients. If you don&#8217;t know how to use nutrient for you plants read below blog. This blog is helping you how to use nutrient for your plants&#8230;  
http://www.spammalicios.not


----------



## Roddy (Jul 3, 2012)

spammalicious.not  :rofl: :rofl:


----------

